

Realtime Related Stream Bar: A Collecta-powered jQuery plugin - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2009/10/realtime-realted-stream-bar-collecta.html

======
mikemore
A jQuery plugin to create a bar of real-time stream of information related to
your post powered by Collecta search engine.

~~~
yannis
Looks very interesting. I have downloaded it. Pity about the Collecta API
limit though.

~~~
mikemore
thanks for your feedback.. that API limit is for the current beta version. it
should be changed after that..

